# Any ideas anyone?



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Soooo, USAFIS called me this morning telling me that I have been entered into the 2011 DV lottery. Being sceptical about what rumours there are on this company circulating on the internet I found it prudent to get my confirmation number from. They gave it to me witout quibble and as soon as I hung up I proceeded to call the Kentucky consular office to check. Here's where it got odd.... They told me there was no way I could use this number to check my application until July 2010 ! I mean come on, that's way too late to know whether you have been entered or not. Surely that's the point of a confirmation number. Can anybody tell where I can get the info I seek? As far as I know USAFIS have kept to the deal but I won't know till it could be too late. Please help.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why are you using a paid agency for something that is free? If you have a contract with them - they are your approach partner.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

zigster said:


> Soooo, USAFIS called me this morning telling me that I have been entered into the 2011 DV lottery. Being sceptical about what rumours there are on this company circulating on the internet I found it prudent to get my confirmation number from. They gave it to me witout quibble and as soon as I hung up I proceeded to call the Kentucky consular office to check. Here's where it got odd.... They told me there was no way I could use this number to check my application until July 2010 ! I mean come on, that's way too late to know whether you have been entered or not. Surely that's the point of a confirmation number. Can anybody tell where I can get the info I seek? As far as I know USAFIS have kept to the deal but I won't know till it could be too late. Please help.


There's nothing more to do.


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

twostep said:


> Why are you using a paid agency for something that is free? If you have a contract with them - they are your approach partner.


I wasn't aware it was free until i had submitted to them. The Kentucky consular is where all entries go regardless of who submits them. They are the ones who do the lottery.


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> There's nothing more to do.


True enough, i just wanted to know whether they could confirm my entry. I just find it unusual that the Kentucky consular office cannot disclose to me if my application was indeed submitted. To the best of my knowledge USAFIS has acted accordingly. However it kind of defeats the purpose of confirming whether you're in a lottery whenever the actual lottery in question is over! That's kind of irrelevant, don't you think?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

zigster said:


> True enough, i just wanted to know whether they could confirm my entry. I just find it unusual that the Kentucky consular office cannot disclose to me if my application was indeed submitted. To the best of my knowledge USAFIS has acted accordingly. However it kind of defeats the purpose of confirming whether you're in a lottery whenever the actual lottery in question is over! That's kind of irrelevant, don't you think?


You shouldn't have used a 3rd party! Now there's nothing to do but wait. did you find out whether they used your address for correspondence or theirs?


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You shouldn't have used a 3rd party! Now there's nothing to do but wait. did you find out whether they used your address for correspondence or theirs?


No i didn't. Assuming i win they said that i would be notified by the government by post and by USAFIS as well which i know not to be the case unless they have used their address for correspondence. I am on a 10 year programme with USAFIS and i have one more question i would like answered and that is......If i am on a 10 year program, what happens to my application if my country becomes ineligible in say the second year???? Hmmm!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

zigster said:


> No i didn't. Assuming i win they said that i would be notified by the government by post and by USAFIS as well which i know not to be the case unless they have used their address for correspondence. I am on a 10 year programme with USAFIS and i have one more question i would like answered and that is......If i am on a 10 year program, what happens to my application if my country becomes ineligible in say the second year???? Hmmm!


Someone took you to the cleaner's. Only USAFIS can answer this question.


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

twostep said:


> Someone took you to the cleaner's. Only USAFIS can answer this question.


Tell me something i don't know! I will ask USAFIS this and i will let other people on here know what i get back so that they know that all that glitters isn't gold!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

zigster said:


> If i am on a 10 year program, what happens to my application if my country becomes ineligible in say the second year???? Hmmm!


Personally I doubt the DV program will be running in 10 years.


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Personally I doubt the DV program will be running in 10 years.


I'm surprised it even made it through the Bush administration! But what else can one do? I will be trying to get to America via a work visa at some point which i have been told you can do as well as apply for the lottery at the same time.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

zigster said:


> I'm surprised it even made it through the Bush administration! But what else can one do? I will be trying to get to America via a work visa at some point which i have been told you can do as well as apply for the lottery at the same time.


Yep -- not a problem entering the DV and applying for another visa.


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Yep -- not a problem entering the DV and applying for another visa.


You sound sceptical, could this be another falsehood?


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Yep -- not a problem entering the DV and applying for another visa.


If i could afford it i would cut straight through all the red herrings (and there is loads) and hire an immigration lawyer..... You're so lucky you made it. Where you a DV winner?


----------

